# Ballistics for the 5.7x28mm round



## blackice (May 11, 2006)

is there any type of ballistic report for the 5.7 round out of the FiveseveN.

I am getting two different type of info from two different forums.

Can some point me in the right place. Each forum bashes the other.... the FiveseveN forum praise the round and TacticalForum bash the round. 

As an engineer I like the round ........ but I think the load needs a velocity of 2300fps to attain proper Kinetic Pulse or (Killing Power)

thanks


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Have you put any of your rounds through a chrono since you got your FivesveN pistol? If so, what did you get?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I'd swear seeing some posts of the ballistic info on this round either on Glocktalk or The High Road. Try a search on both sites


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I'll look, thanks.


----------

